# Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy Chicken, Whole Brown Rice & Oatmeal Formula



## BobbyP (Jan 29, 2015)

*Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy Chicken, Whole Brown Rice & Oatmeal Formula*

Does anyone have any experience with Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy Chicken, Whole Brown Rice & Oatmeal Formula Dry Dog Food? I have read very mixed reviews online. A lot of people say it's great, some people say it killed their dogs. I was going to try Royal Canin GS Puppy but the guy at Petsmart recommended this stuff and since it's half the price, I figured I would try it. I transitioned him from Diamond puppy food his breeder had him on, to this and now that he is on the Nutro completely his stools are yellow and very soft like oatmeal. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Years ago, My dogs got sick on it. One, the Shepherd who was actually supposed to be eating it, refused to eat and was lethargic. The piggy Boxers who eat anything...well we woke up to a pool of bloody with diarrhea in it from them.

You might have Victor dog foods available to you locally. So far I've been very happy with that.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Not a fan of it. You can get a much higher quality food like Victor or Fromm for just a little bit more.


----------



## BobbyP (Jan 29, 2015)

Which Victor or Fromm puppy food do you guys recommend? I looked at both of their websites and it looks like only a select few "specialty" pet stores care those brands of food.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I feed Fromm LBP for Chloe & she's 9 months old.. I'll be feeding my new puppy Fromm also.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I know many dogs who do great on Fromm, and I've fed it to mine as well


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

BobbyP said:


> Which Victor or Fromm puppy food do you guys recommend? I looked at both of their websites and it looks like only a select few "specialty" pet stores care those brands of food.


You can order either online. We order from sportdogs.com and they ship quickly. Plus I never have to go stand in line


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

My 5 month old is on Taste the Wild Pacific for puppys. It's a little more affordable then Fromm from what I've seen. He really likes it and has done well but Fromm on hear has been very popular, I may consider switching over at some point. Can anyone recommend a website for cheaper Fromm food, and a flavor of it?


----------



## zx5go (Jan 7, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> You can order either online. We order from sportdogs.com and they ship quickly. Plus I never have to go stand in line


Jax08, which Victor formula do you use for puppies? It doesn't seem like they have a large breed puppy food.


----------



## BobbyP (Jan 29, 2015)

zx5go said:


> Jax08, which Victor formula do you use for puppies? It doesn't seem like they have a large breed puppy food.


Fromm Gold Holistic Large Breed Puppy Dry Dog Food, 33-lb bag I am guessing it's this?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

dhaney81 said:


> My 5 month old is on Taste the Wild Pacific for puppys. It's a little more affordable then Fromm from what I've seen. He really likes it and has done well but Fromm on hear has been very popular, I may consider switching over at some point. Can anyone recommend a website for cheaper Fromm food, and a flavor of it?


Chewy.com is where I buy Chloe's food and such at, amazing prices and fast shipping.  Fromm as a Four Star formula (which is more expensive but has different flavors) and the Gold formula, which is what I use. Edit: Fromm is just a couple dollars extra than the TOTW brand on Chewy also. 

Fromm Dog Food & Treats - Free Shipping at Chewy.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

zx5go said:


> Jax08, which Victor formula do you use for puppies? It doesn't seem like they have a large breed puppy food.


Our dogs are adults. Only two get kibble and the other two get raw. You'll have to look at what they have available for puppies.


----------



## RobBlueMaro (Jan 15, 2015)

To the OP: I have Ollie on the Natural Choice Venison and Whole Brown Rice flavor. He does pretty well on it. Solid stool, no problems.


----------

